# Ultrasound guided injections



## cshootc@hotmail.com (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello!! 
Is anyone else having a problem getting reimbursed for ultrasound guided injection codes 76881 and 76882?
I am billing the injection 20604,20606,20611 and the ultrasound diagnostic part using code 76881 or 76882.
I'm not sure if I'm missing a modifier or something but we do not get reimbursement on that part of claim.
Any input would be greatly appreciated.  Thank You!


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 17, 2016)

cshootc@hotmail.com said:


> Hello!!
> Is anyone else having a problem getting reimbursed for ultrasound guided injection codes 76881 and 76882?
> I am billing the injection 20604,20606,20611 and the ultrasound diagnostic part using code 76881 or 76882.
> I'm not sure if I'm missing a modifier or something but we do not get reimbursement on that part of claim.
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.  Thank You!



Are you using the 76881/2 for the "ultrasound guidance" part of the injection? Or is there also a diagnostic ultrasound ordered? If it is strictly as guidance, you should only be using 20604/6/11--these codes include the guidance. If there is actually a diagnostic test performed, outside of what is needed for the injection guidance, you'll need an appropriate modifier, as there are NCCI edits in place for some of the codes in this set.

HTH!


----------



## cshootc@hotmail.com (Aug 19, 2016)

We use 78661 and 76882 for diagnostic purposes. Does anyone know which modifiers to use or the NCCI edits?
Thank you again!!


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 19, 2016)

cshootc@hotmail.com said:


> We use 78661 and 76882 for diagnostic purposes. Does anyone know which modifiers to use or the NCCI edits?
> Thank you again!!



Would be either 59 or the appropriate X-, depending on what the payer accepts.


----------

